# Guy Fawkes



## svalbard (Nov 5, 2015)

I am not too sure of the veracity of this picture, but it is chilling.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Nov 5, 2015)

Disturbing.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah, I came across that during research. So scary. So stripped down.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 6, 2015)

Having slammed my car door on my thumb*, a day ago, I wonder did he hold the pen in his mouth 

[*closed]


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 7, 2015)

My normal signature looks like the second one there.
I've always felt I led a tortured life.


----------

